# WHAT IS IT? --> auditory disturbance



## wildflower (May 3, 2006)

The past month and a half have been hell.
It all started when I foolishly decided to try marijuana. I don't think it was laced but who knows (my psychiatrist thinks it was, and has put me on zyprexia, an anti-psychotic...no effects yet). I had a huge panic attack after 3 hits, then I was fine for a few days.
Then I started having major anxiety, Depersonalization (I didn't think I was myself when I looked at my pic or in the mirror), sudden fatigue, fear of museum objects/thunderstorms etc...headache..
All this went away in a week to be raplaced by an inability to filter out unnecessary auditory stimuli (background noise). I have trouble holding a conversation in a noisy place, and also when there are two people talking I have trouble focusing only on my conversation. 
What's wrong with me? Is there anyone else out there with this symptom? The only other person I found with similar symptoms is university girl.
My ears are full also. High frequency sounds are bothersome.
On top of these symptoms I'm having anxiety when I watch movies w/ scary scenes/emotional scenes...my whole anxiety system is over-reactive.
Family history of anxiety/bipolar depression. I had no previous psychiatric problems besides some minor depression which went away on its own, and an oversensitivity to noise when I was trying to sleep.


----------



## zhqhqn (Aug 15, 2005)

I frequently got auditory problems in the early days of my DP / HPPD... and very similar to you couldn't filter noises out. Interesting in linguistics (which I study) the effect of being able to filter sounds out to hear is called the cocktail party effect and to not be able to do it is considered a problem in the language faculty of the mind (as distinct from the perceptual). You might see a specialist in that field, it's a known condition.

Do you experience tinnitus as well? That's pretty common. My DP is mostly marijuana induced as well, and I got similar stuff to you for the first few months. But it was among the first things to get better.

[edit]


----------

